# help im going to choke her or me



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Ok. Ellie is 4mnths tomorrow.bshe still isnt potty broke. We have been faithful at 1 hr on the button. That wasnt working then 30 minutes on the nose. Today all **** broke loose. In a ten minute period outside she will pee 7-8 times. Then she peed on my couch, floor twice. She pees in her kennel on her bed etc. She does not poop in house. Helllp. Wut am i doin wrong im bout ready to cry. Ive never had trouble before


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I think you're doing everything right, but it sounds like Ellie is sick. That frequency of peeing sounds like urinary tract infection. I think you should go to the vet as soon as you can. And don't get mad at her or yourself, she can't help it. It'll be fine, promise.


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

She was just at vet about a month ago for uti and shots. Is this a common prob/illness in V's


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I had a cat with chronic UTIs--he got one every few weeks. It would not be unheard of for her to have another UTI already, especially if her course of antibiotics the first time was not long enough and/or you missed a couple of pills on accident. Did you vet do a follow-up after her antibiotics were done? Either way, I'd definitely take her into the vet to get looked at, especially with the symptoms you mentioned. Maybe just take in a sample of her urine, at the very least.

Also, how are you trying to potty train her? Are you using crate training? If not, that will probably help. And every time she gets a UTI, it's probably going to set her back a little bit. So if she had that first UTI a month ago, and now maybe has another one, you'll probably end up having to start all over again once that's cleared up.

Oh, and what are you using to clean up her accidents? Make sure to use an enzyme cleaner like Nature's Miracle--regular carpet/fabric cleaner does not do the trick, even if it's formulated for pets. That just means general pet odors, not urine. She might still be smelling some leftover urine from previous accidents, which tells her it's ok to go there again.


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

She pees in her crate. Vet said the antis should clear her up any probs after the ten days call. Honestly i didnt think id have to call back so soon. And cleaning up with bleach/soap water. I have never seen her smell her "spot" to pee. She just goes. 
I will call vet first thing in morning.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

She definitely still has the UTI - sounds like it was a resistant strain and she will need stronger antibiotics. Poor baby! <3


----------



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

I totally understand. Copper is 3 months. Some days he is great and other days it seems he thinks the inside is outside. He just goes wherever. We kept in a leash for close proximity. Please let me know if anything is working for you.

Coppermom


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Coppermom * - 3 months is still very young, just be patient. They haven't got much if any bladder control at that age so you have to be one step ahead of them. Keep taking your pup out every half hour and if that is okay go every hour. It is never plain sailling. Our puppy was paper trained before he came home. That had it's advantages and disadvantages. We would pat ourselves on the back thinking he was trained, and low and behold when we had dust sheets or something on the floor when the house was being decorated he would pee on the dust sheet  As someone has already said clean up thoroughly, I used malt vinegar and water - but it must be something that breaks down the enzymes in the pee.

*Ellesmom* - I totally agree with the others - she is not peeing to spite you she just can't help herself. I hope she gets better soon - and be patient with the potty training the UTI might have weakend her bladder control and it might take a while to strengthen ???


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just to add more weight to the others comments, it sounds very much like she still has the UTI. Sometimes they can be stubborn and require different Antibiotics to kill it. I would be straight back to the vet as soon as I could. 8)


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

elliesmom said:


> She pees in her crate. Vet said the antis should clear her up any probs after the ten days call. Honestly i didnt think id have to call back so soon. And cleaning up with bleach/soap water. I have never seen her smell her "spot" to pee. She just goes.
> I will call vet first thing in morning.


It does sound like she is sick. 
Use ONLY a pet Urine cleaner like Natures Miracle.
Read other posts on this site about crate training. 
Also, keep her off furniture and rugs. ANY smell of Urine she will pee on again.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds like a bladder infection to me.

But, female puppies are very "pee-ey". They sprinkle when they are nervous or excited and there is NOTHING you can do to stop it. 

Our female grew out of the sprinkling (mostly) when she was about 7 months old so so. Though the other day she was so excited when we came home she sprinkled a bit (she's one now). Our current battle is occasional peeing while she naps - especially after she's played & shes tired - I'm afraid she might have mild spay incontinence.

Take a deep breath, take a pee sample into your vet & see what is up.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Malcolm is 7 months now and we had a hiccup the past couple of days. He's funny because at night, he's housebroken, and in his crate he's fine. But out of his crate during the day, it's anyone's guess.

He got real sick Wednesday night and was vomiting, wouldn't eat or drink... then yesterday he was back to his old self and escaped to the pond where he drank his weight in water. He was a peeing machine! Peed in his crate for the first time in probably two and a half months. 

Give her a couple days, or take her to the vets. I've been learning just how smart our V's are (spent a week building three gates and fencing for Mal to have a space attached to the deck that my room leads off to to go play - he learned how to unlatch the gates, awesome). They don't regress without reason.

Head high, chin up, it will get better.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Odin is a peeing machine. He is 6 months old. Most of the time he is real good then we will have a day where he stands right in front of you and pees. YIKES! His mom was soo easy and he is a nightmare. Oh well what can you do they are pups. Hope your pup gets better soon


----------

